# hey



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to hear that you picked up the sport last season. Try to get out as much as possible this year. I had soo much fun my second season because it starts to become more natural and you don't have to work as hard to keep from falling.


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome, more new people! Welcome along.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

starlady said:


> I'm 18 and I'm from Nj
> I am pretty new to snowboarding, this will be my second year.


2nd season is always fun its where u solidify everything you learned last. start hitting shit in the park. cant wait!!!!! im from philly if your ever looking for people to ride with post up and we can get a crew together


----------

